# Loaf of Death



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 11, 2013)

A week ago or so I made a loaf of bread in my dutch oven that I posted in the breads section.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/133900/dutch-oven-bread#post_913380

This week I decided to amp up the recipe and make it just a wee bit hot.

Here's the basic recipe:

3c unbleached all-purpose flour
1t yeast
1t salt
1-1/2c warm water
Instructions
In a large mixing bowl, whisk together flour, salt and yeast. Add water and stir until a shaggy mixture forms (mixture will be loose and sticky; this is what you want).

Cover bowl with plastic wrap and set aside for 12 - 18 hours (up to 24). Overnight works great.
Preheat oven to 450. Place a cast iron dutch oven with a lid in the oven and heat the pot for 30 minutes.

Meanwhile, pour the risen dough onto a heavily floured surface (mixture will be sticky) and lightly shape into a round loaf.
Remove hot pot from the oven and carefully set in the dough. Cover and return to oven for 30 minutes.

Then, remove the lid and bake an additional 10-15 minutes.

Carefully remove bread from oven and from pot and place on a cooling rack.

And here is what I added and/or substituted:













8372089176_4fd8979474_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jan 11, 2013





I added two diced Jalapenos, a 1/2 teaspoon of Habenero dust., and I substituted a 1/4 of fire water for part of the 1 1/2 cup water.













8371018873_5a16f6a23d_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jan 11, 2013


















8372089974_bebf3ee2b8_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jan 11, 2013


----------



## dward51 (Jan 11, 2013)

Dude, you need a bio-hazard suit with remote air supply just to mix that bad boy up!!!!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 11, 2013)

Naw just working man's hands! Just don't touch anything afterwards!!!


----------



## smoking b (Jan 11, 2013)

I'll bet that would be good spread with butter & covered with more habanero & garlic then grilled  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   Let me know how it turns out I may make some with a couple variations. Wish I could smell it!


----------



## linguica (Jan 11, 2013)

Made a loaf of chili cheese bread like that a few years ago. That bread would make the devil cry. Too bad because the bread it self was very good.


----------



## smoking b (Jan 11, 2013)

Linguica said:


> Made a loaf of chili cheese bread like that a few years ago. That bread would make the devil cry. Too bad because the bread it self was very good.


That sounds like my kind of bread! Any chance you would share the recipe?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 11, 2013)

Smoking B said:


> That sounds like my kind of bread! Any chance you would share the recipe?


x2!!!!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 11, 2013)

Smoking B said:


> I'll bet that would be good spread with butter & covered with more habanero & garlic then grilled
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I sure will, hope the dough doesn't melt the plastic bowl its resting in! The fire water, is really really good. Those Habs are fantastic!


----------



## linguica (Jan 11, 2013)

CHILI CHEESE BREAD

3           cups    bread flour                                                               1     cup     cheddar cheese in small cubes

2 1/4      tsp      dry yeast                                                          2 or 3    jalapeno peppers sliced

1                      egg

1 1/2      TB       dry skim milk

4 1/2      TB       shortening or sweet butter

1 1/2      tsp      sugar

1           cup      warm 105 deg water   add 1 TB at a time as needed

1 1/2      tsp      kosher salt

    Mix dough by standard method, place in greased bowl, cover and let rise. I put a heating pad on low under the bowl

After first rise, roll out dough on a well floured board. Evenly place diced cheese and sliced jalapenos on surface.

roll dough into a log shape and place into large, Pam sprayed loaf pan for final rise. When a little more than doubled in size

Bake at 375 for 25-30 min  or til GB&D.

Obviously my error was not seeding or deviening  the peppers first  Maybe some of you Special Forces guys can handle it, I couldn't.

Sorry for the delay, I type about six words a minute. God bless auto-spell.........Paul


----------



## smoking b (Jan 11, 2013)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> I sure will, hope the dough doesn't melt the plastic bowl its resting in! The fire water, is really really good. Those Habs are fantastic!


Thanks man - I really enjoy my garden & especially the hot pepper section of it


----------



## smoking b (Jan 11, 2013)

Linguica said:


> CHILI CHEESE BREAD
> 
> 3           cups    bread flour                                                               1     cup     cheddar cheese in small cubes
> 
> ...


Thanks Paul! I'm gonna try some of this really soon & add some habaneros & some Death Rain Nitro to your mix. Looking forward to it already!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 11, 2013)

Linguica said:


> Obviously my error was not seeding or deviening  the peppers first  Maybe some of you Special Forces guys can handle it, I couldn't.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 12, 2013)

Oh the sweet sweet smell of hot peppers in the morning. Just warming up the DO. Pulled the cover off the dough, oh man it smells so good!!!! Can't wait to get it in the oven!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 12, 2013)

8372904987_59f563eae3_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jan 12, 2013


















8372904439_4d8c7e6f02_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jan 12, 2013






I don't know if I can wait till dinner time!!! Smells   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





     HOT!!!


----------



## chef willie (Jan 12, 2013)

Hey, c'mon now...cut that bad boy open and show us a peek of the innards at least..the crust looks outstanding. Might have to dig out G'mas dutch oven...this is inspiring


----------



## vaquero01 (Jan 12, 2013)

Looks awesome......I can see that with cheddar/Jalapeno cheese toasting in bacon grease and dipped in come Tomato/Chipotle soup!!!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 12, 2013)

Chef Willie said:


> Hey, c'mon now...cut that bad boy open and show us a peek of the innards at least..the crust looks outstanding. Might have to dig out G'mas dutch oven...this is inspiring


Okay, couldn't wait until dinner to check it out. At first it's not very hot, but after a couple bites the lingering effect starts to happen, and before you know it there's a pretty good tingling feeling throughout your mouth!!! The flavor is excellent. Next time I'm going to substitute 1/2 a cup of fire water for the water and add a teaspoon of Habanero dust! The inside on the tall end of the loaf is a under cooked so I would add another 10 minutes of cook time when using fresh ingredients in the mix.













8373506257_e5e63e8bfb_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jan 12, 2013


















8373505563_ebba87f41e_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jan 12, 2013


----------



## dward51 (Jan 12, 2013)

Looks great, but there is no way I would try that.  I confess, I'm a wimp when it comes to habenero's or ghost peppers.  I'll eat peppers, just don't have a death wish when it comes to the nuclear stuff.


----------



## smoking b (Jan 12, 2013)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Okay, couldn't wait until dinner to check it out. At first it's not very hot, but after a couple bites the lingering effect starts to happen, and before you know it there's a pretty good tingling feeling throughout your mouth!!! The flavor is excellent. Next time I'm going to substitute 1/2 a cup of fire water for the water and add a teaspoon of Habanero dust! The inside on the tall end of the loaf is a under cooked so I would add another 10 minutes of cook time when using fresh ingredients in the mix.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good man!  I second the fire water & habanero dust.  When I make mine I may also add some habs in place of the starter peppers. I have some I froze. I will probably add some Death Rain Nitro too. Might as well make it nice & hot eh?  I still wish I could smell yours  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Bet it doesn't last long


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 12, 2013)

Smoking B said:


> Looks good man!  I second the fire water & habanero dust.  When I make mine I may also add some habs in place of the starter peppers. I have some I froze. I will probably add some Death Rain Nitro too. Might as well make it nice & hot eh?  I still wish I could smell yours
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, it's pretty much gone.... More fire water in the next batch. The Habanero dust you sent was a nice addition, but I should have used a full teaspoon! Next time more fire water too!


----------



## chef willie (Jan 14, 2013)

Awwww right....lotz of nooks and crannies for the melting butter to ooze into....thx for the post and inspiration, great time of year to crank out some bread


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 14, 2013)

Chef Willie said:


> Awwww right....lotz of nooks and crannies for the melting butter to ooze into....thx for the post and inspiration, great time of year to crank out some bread


Chef Willie it is fantastic bread for that! The only problem with this bread is it doesn't last long enough!!!


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jan 15, 2013)

Great looking loaf and crumb.  That had to be good.

Good job.

Mr. T


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Jan 15, 2013)

Man...that looks really good!

I bet a nice slice of brisket and some smoked swiss cheese would be awesome between that bread!

What type of sandwiches would you make with that bad boy?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 15, 2013)

PGSmoker64 said:


> Man...that looks really good!
> 
> I bet a nice slice of brisket and some smoked swiss cheese would be awesome between that bread!
> 
> What type of sandwiches would you make with that bad boy?


The possibilities are endless, but it never makes it past slicing and just eating with butter or melted smoked cheese on it!!!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 15, 2013)

Mr T 59874 said:


> Great looking loaf and crumb.  That had to be good.
> 
> Good job.
> 
> Mr. T


Mr T, it would be really good with some of those meats and cheeses you have hanging out aging at your place!!!


----------



## frosty (Jan 15, 2013)

MAN O MAN! That looks excellent!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   The habs woud be way too hot for my family's taste, but I will definately have to try this with the jalapenos.

Thanks so much!.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 15, 2013)

Frosty said:


> MAN O MAN! That looks excellent!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This was the first time I've put the habs in. It was fantastic!!! Of course it's fantastic with just the jalapenos. You can add cheese to the mix too.

For those that can't take the heat a tablespoon of evoo and fresh rosemary added to the mix is good. Basil or oregano can add a different twist. Oh the possibilities!


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jan 15, 2013)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Mr T, it would be really good with some of those meats and cheeses you have hanging out aging at your place!!!


Your correct.  I add similar ingredients to bread sticks.

Mr. T


----------



## smokinhusker (Jan 15, 2013)

Really looks great but waaaaaay too hot for my taste!!!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 15, 2013)

SmokinHusker said:


> Really looks great but waaaaaay too hot for my taste!!!


The nice thing about this bread is you can remove the hot stuff and add other spices, herbs to suit!


----------



## grampa doodie (Jan 15, 2013)

Can't wait to try this recipe!! Looks outstanding dirtsailor.

Gramps.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 15, 2013)

Grampa Doodie said:


> Can't wait to try this recipe!! Looks outstanding dirtsailor.
> 
> Gramps.


Gramps, it's super simple and the spice profile can be changed for any occasion or palate! Our only complaint is it doesn't last long enough in our house!!!


----------



## pipinchaz (Nov 13, 2013)

What is Fire Water? Thanks for the recipe, can't wait to try it out.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 14, 2013)

Pipinchaz said:


> What is Fire Water? Thanks for the recipe, can't wait to try it out.


Fire water is a Hawaiian condiment that is put on or in everything! 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/133831/experimental-fire-water-aka-acid-rain


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 21, 2015)

Just a Bump! Made a loaf last night and it was perfect to go with the chili the wife made!


----------



## inkjunkie (Apr 21, 2015)

Would have been all over this when I was younger, bow it would probe have me curled up in the fetal position


----------



## statgeek (Apr 30, 2015)

This looks fabulous!  Please excuse my ignorance, but what is "fire water" and "habenero dust?"


----------



## inkjunkie (Apr 30, 2015)

statgeek said:


> This looks fabulous!  Please excuse my ignorance, but what is "fire water" and "habenero dust?"


if you search thru the op's threads that he started you will find descriptions of them...thats how I figured out what they are..


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 30, 2015)

statgeek said:


> This looks fabulous!  Please excuse my ignorance, but what is "fire water" and "habenero dust?"


Thank you!!!

*Fire Water:*

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/133831/experimental-fire-water-aka-acid-rain


----------



## statgeek (Apr 30, 2015)

Ahh.. thanks for that link.  I'm a total newbie with my dutch oven. I've made exactly 1 loaf of bread with it, in the oven, but have hopes of expanding my horizons a bit.  My family isn't big on stews, but breads... they like those!  I will try this spicy loaf next.  Maybe I'll even cook it on charcoal outside this time?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 30, 2015)

statgeek said:


> Ahh.. thanks for that link.  I'm a total newbie with my dutch oven. I've made exactly 1 loaf of bread with it, in the oven, but have hopes of expanding my horizons a bit.  My family isn't big on stews, but breads... they like those!  I will try this spicy loaf next.  Maybe I'll even cook it on charcoal outside this time?


Here's a handy chart for you to reference:













dutch.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Apr 30, 2015






If your family likes deserts there's some easy to bake deserts too. Breakfast casseroles, my favorite thing to cook in my DO is to do salt packed prime rib or chicken.


----------



## statgeek (Apr 30, 2015)

Again--Thanks.  I've seen some of those charts before, but I like how simple this one looks.  I assume the boxes contain the number of charcoal squares, and the the bold number is how many you put on the lid, and the lighter number (denominator in each fraction) is how many you put underneath it.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 30, 2015)

statgeek said:


> Again--Thanks.  I've seen some of those charts before, but I like how simple this one looks.  I assume the boxes contain the number of charcoal squares, and the the bold number is how many you put on the lid, and the lighter number (denominator in each fraction) is how many you put underneath it.



Yes that is  correct.


----------

